# Kaspersky IS 2010 Release Candidate erschienen



## moddingfreaX (24. Mai 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> Gestern wurde KIS/KAV 2010 "RC" veröffentlicht.
> Erfahrungsgemäß dürfte es bis zur Final nicht mehr lange dauern..
> ...



Seit dem 21.05 ist nun die neue BETA der allseits beliebten Internet Security von Kaspersky in der Version 2010 online.
Wer sie testen will findet sie hier:
Download!


----------



## Stranger (25. Mai 2009)

Hola,

Kaspersky hat fertig !
RELEASE Version 9.0.0.459 !
Wird sicher in den nächsten Wochen offiziell veröffentlicht... 

Gruß Stranger


----------



## push@max (25. Mai 2009)

Das ist einen Test-Einsatz auf jeden Fall wert...


----------



## Stranger (25. Mai 2009)

Läuft BISHER bei mir unter Vista 64 Bit Ultimate & Firefox / Chrome problemlos und das System funktioniert noch besser und schneller als mit der 2009er !


----------



## push@max (25. Mai 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Läuft BISHER bei mir unter Vista 64 Bit Ultimate & Firefox / Chrome problemlos und das System funktioniert noch besser und schneller als mit der 2009er !



Hast Du vielleicht irgendeinen Vergleich zu AntiVir?


----------



## Stranger (25. Mai 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht irgendeinen Vergleich zu AntiVir?



In welcher Hinsicht !? 
Ich lasse AntiVir nur höchst ungern an/auf mein System aber bis jetzt kann ich sagen das sowohl das System selbst als auch die Scanzeiten mit der 2010er KIS nicht langsamer sind als mit AntiVir ( + Comodo ) !


----------



## eVoX (25. Mai 2009)

Hab mir erst vor 20 Tagen KIS 09 gekauft, Hardware gestern getausch und wieder volle 1 Jahr Lizenz
Werde KIS 10 überspringen und bis meine Lizenz abläuft, wird wohl KIS 11 da sein.


----------



## .Mac (25. Mai 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Hab mir erst vor 20 Tagen KIS 09 gekauft, Hardware gestern getausch und wieder volle 1 Jahr Lizenz
> Werde KIS 10 überspringen und bis meine Lizenz abläuft, wird wohl KIS 11 da sein.


Hättest mal lieber warten sollen, in der aktuellen ComputerBild ist die CBE 09 enthalten, KIS 09 für ein Jahr umsonst (Naja gut, 3,50€ für das Heft.)


----------



## eVoX (25. Mai 2009)

Naja, wusste ich nicht aber kann man das mit KIS 09 vergleichen, weil das ist ja eine „Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 09“.
CBE=Computer Bild Edition, ist da was anders?


----------



## .Mac (25. Mai 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Naja, wusste ich nicht aber kann man das mit KIS 09 vergleichen, weil das ist ja eine „Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 09“.
> CBE=Computer Bild Edition, ist da was anders?


Kaum etwas, lediglich wurde nur etwas an dem FAQ geändert, also eigtl. nur nutzlose Sachen. Im Heft steht es wurde verständlicher gemacht.


----------



## push@max (25. Mai 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> In welcher Hinsicht !?



Performance natürlich, Auslastung...evtl. Scanzeiten.

Ich hatte angenommen, dass Du vielleicht vorher auch AntiVir genutzt hast.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (26. Mai 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich hatte angenommen, dass Du vielleicht vorher auch AntiVir genutzt hast.



Und wie kommst du darauf? Er schrieb doch, das er vorher die 2009er Version drauf hatte.


----------



## KreuzAss (26. Mai 2009)

Kaspersky ist seit der 2008er Version eine einzige Internetbremse. Bandbreite mit Kaspersky 16 MBit/s, ohne Kaspersky die vollen 32 MBit/s. 
50 % fand ich etwas zu heftig. Trotz aller möglichen Änderungen an den Einstellungen keine Besserung. Nur eine Senkung des Schutzes hat die Bandbreite wieder (halbwegs) normalisiert - ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.
Schade, Kaspersky war mal echt klasse, aber es ist zuviel Schnickschnack dazugekommen. Man hat manchmal den Eindruck, Kaspersky erfindet Bedrohungen um irgendwelche neuen Schutzmechanismus zu entwickeln.
Ich denke, dass sich das mit der 2010er-Version nicht ändert ...

P.S. Das Kaspersky eine Bandbreitenbremse ist, wurde mir von meinem Internet-Provider mitgeteilt, weil ich mich über die geringe Bandbreite beschwerte - Danke an den Service von Kabel Deutschland !


----------



## Stranger (26. Mai 2009)

Hola,

1. Ich habe auch Antivir getestet  
Einzig der Systemstart ist mit Antivir etwas schneller als mit KIS 2010
Ansonsten ist das System und die Scans auch sehr schnell !
(andere User bestätigen das)

2. KIS 2010 akzeptiert 2009er Lizenzen !

3. Ich habe sowohl mit der 2009er als auch der 2010er unter XP 32 Bit und Vista 64 Bit & Firefox / Chrome nur minimale Bandbreitenverluste !
(Browser mit default Settings & Defender deaktiviert !!!)

Gruß Stranger

PS.: Hier mal ein Screenshot


----------



## Overlord (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

@All 
Also die Lizenzen sind eigentlich aufwärtkompatible... ich hatte mir damals eine 2007er gekauft und kurz danach kam 2009 raus. Bin dann umgestiegen... und derselbe Key geht auch jetzt noch mit der 2010er Beta. 

@KreuzAss
Ich weiß nicht was du hast... ich  komme bei mir auf 5,6 MB/s, kann also auf meine vollen 50 MBit zurück greifen (ja, rechnerisch kommen mehr raus, nur bleibt die Bandbreite netto nur bei um die 5,6 MB/s). 

@All 
Mal eine Frage... meine 3er Lizenz von Kaspersky läuft in den nächsten Wochen aus und ich brauche wieder neue! Von Kaspersky direkt will ich die nicht beziehen weil die da voll teuer sind. Deswegen die Frage hierzu:

*Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 3 Platz Update*
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 3 Platz Update

Ist das die Version die ich brauche? Also eine 3er Lizenz für 1 Jahr, natürlich auch wieder kompatibel mit neueren Versionen?

Danke für eure Antworten

Greetz
Overlord


----------



## Lexx (26. Mai 2009)

KreuzAss schrieb:


> Kaspersky ist seit der 2008er Version eine einzige Internetbremse. Bandbreite mit Kaspersky 16 MBit/s, ohne Kaspersky die vollen 32 MBit/s.
> 50 % fand ich etwas zu heftig. Trotz aller möglichen Änderungen an den Einstellungen keine Besserung. Nur eine Senkung des Schutzes hat die Bandbreite wieder (halbwegs) normalisiert - ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.
> Schade, Kaspersky war mal echt klasse, aber es ist zuviel Schnickschnack dazugekommen. Man hat manchmal den Eindruck, Kaspersky erfindet Bedrohungen um irgendwelche neuen Schutzmechanismus zu entwickeln.
> Ich denke, dass sich das mit der 2010er-Version nicht ändert ...
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, benutze 24MBit/s (bis zum Anschlag).
Absolut keinerlei "Bremswirkung" feststellbar, System mit und ohne
(Bedeutet: nicht installiert und nicht nur "Schutz anhalten").

Vielleicht liegt es an.. deiner Systemkonfiguration.. ?
An der Konfiguration deiner KIS/KAV-Installation.. ?

Interessiert mich aber auch nicht weiter, da ich diese Symptome 
bei mir nicht feststellen/beobachten kann.

Schade für dich, da meines Erachtens nach der Kaspersky einer der, 
wenn nicht der – mir bekannte – beste Scanner ist. 
Und kenne einige..


----------



## Stranger (26. Mai 2009)

Overlord schrieb:


> @All
> Mal eine Frage... meine 3er Lizenz von Kaspersky läuft in den nächsten Wochen aus und ich brauche wieder neue! Von Kaspersky direkt will ich die nicht beziehen weil die da voll teuer sind. Deswegen die Frage hierzu:
> 
> *Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 3 Platz Update*
> ...



Ja, die ist genau richtig, damit kannst du auch auf die 2010er hochrüsten !


----------



## push@max (26. Mai 2009)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du darauf? Er schrieb doch, das er vorher die 2009er Version drauf hatte.



Meine Güte! Trotzdem hätte es mal sein können, dass er AntiVir installiert hatte.


----------



## eVoX (30. Mai 2009)

Kann man KIS 10 mit der 09 Lizenz aktivieren, wenn man die schon in 09 aktiviert hat?


----------



## jetztaber (30. Mai 2009)

Die Lizenz gilt ein Jahr, unabhängig von der Versionsnummer. Anders gesagt: Ja, Du kannst.


----------



## Zanza (30. Mai 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Hab mir erst vor 20 Tagen KIS 09 gekauft, Hardware gestern getausch und wieder volle 1 Jahr Lizenz
> Werde KIS 10 überspringen und bis meine Lizenz abläuft, wird wohl KIS 11 da sein.


warum überspringen du kannst doch mit dem key auch die 10 voll nutzen. Gibt es die schon in Deutsch?


----------



## eVoX (30. Mai 2009)

Deshalb hab ich ja auch vorhin gefragt, ob es geht, weil ich die Lizenz ja schon in KIS 09 aktiviert habe, da es ja geht, werd ich KIS 2010 installieren sobald es da ist.


----------



## Zanza (30. Mai 2009)

also ich nutze grad die .449 deutsche version und bis jetzt läuft alles gut


----------



## Stranger (30. Mai 2009)

Zanza schrieb:


> also ich nutze grad die .449 deutsche version und bis jetzt läuft alles gut



Hola,

DIE .449 ist eine BETA VERSION !!

Akutelle TR ist die .459 welche in einigen Wochen auf dem Markt kommt !
(zur Zeit nur als englische Version)

Gruß Stranger


----------



## chikii (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde Antivir + Comodo die beste Kombination.(Schnell,einfach und völlig ausreichend geschützt)
Es gibt ja überhaupt keine Tests  die eindeutig Beweisen, dass Kaspersky besser ist, also wieso Geld ausgeben wenn mans gratis bekommt.

Hier ist noch ein Firewall Test 
Results and comments - www.matousec.com


----------



## Stranger (31. Mai 2009)

chikii schrieb:


> Also ich finde Antivir + Comodo die beste Kombination.(Schnell,einfach und völlig ausreichend geschützt)
> Es gibt ja überhaupt keine Tests  die eindeutig Beweisen, dass Kaspersky besser ist, also wieso Geld ausgeben wenn mans gratis bekommt.
> 
> Hier ist noch ein Firewall Test
> Results and comments - www.matousec.com



Hola,

gehört zwar nicht hier hin,aber ich hatte schon das Vergnügen etliche verseuchte Systeme wieder herzustellen auf denen Antivir (insbesondere die "free" Version mit "default settings" !!!) installiert war.

Hier auch ein interessanter Beitrag :

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Welches Virenschutz-Programm?

Zitat Auszug von Fr3@k : "Bei so ziemlich jedem verseuchten PC den wir bekommen, schlägt Avira nicht mal an !"

Gruß Stranger


----------



## Zanza (31. Mai 2009)

Also einen 100% Schutz gibt es nicht, aber wenn man ein paar Regeln beachtet beim surfen kann jeder sein PC von allen möglichen Schädlingen fernhalten.

Ich nutze seit 4 Jahren Kaspersky und war immer sehr zufrieden, seit kurzem nutze ich auch Norton™ Internet Security 2009 und bis jetzt war es sehr gut. Und vor paar Wochen hab ich mir das G Data TotalCare 2010 installiert und muss sagen das Ding ist super, es hat sogar die ganzen keygen Dateien erkannt was die anderen 2 nicht erkannt haben. Alle Programme sind gut, um es genauer zusagen muss man alle Programme testen. Dazu müssen sie alle auf bau gleichen PC installieret und auf " Alle " bekannten Schädlinge getestet werden und das wird locker ca. 1 Woche dauern. Viele Programme haben gute freundliche Benutzer Oberfläche wo auch " Otto normal Bürger " klar kommt, bei anderen aber muss man schon paar Kenntnisse haben. Und das zeichnet ein oder anderes Programm von andrem ab.

Ist avast 4.8 Professional Edition ein reiner antivirus porgramm oder auch Firerwall ?


----------



## Stranger (31. Mai 2009)

Zanza schrieb:


> Ist avast 4.8 Professional Edition ein reiner antivirus porgramm oder auch Firerwall ?



Nein, ist ohne Firewall...


----------

